# any hope for DIY M68 rim scratch repair?



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Did a quick archives search and really didn;t find any good thoughts. The scratch I have could probably easily be improved with some touch up paint. Is there such a thing for the wheels? Would standard exterior paint do?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Since you live in Philadelphia, you could just sneak one out of Alee's garage........oops I mean basment he has so many he might not even miss it.

I recall other saying that for a reasonable amount you can get them refinished (that is if the scratch is that bad).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Wurth makes a wheel touchup paint and clearcoat that they claim matches most German OEM wheel finishes. I believe Griots resells the same thing.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

thanks, I'll look into it.


----------

